
Did VoloMedia invent Podcasting? - chanux
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/07/29/didVolomediaInventPodcasti.html
======
jacquesm
Podcasting never was an 'invention', it's just a bunch of media files that you
can download. A catchy name does not make something an invention. It's just
coining a term.

